# can bunnys eat the tops of strawberrys??



## sandman

just wondering cuz my parents got a bunch of strawberrys today and are just gonna throw the tops of them out(green part). just wondering if they are edible for bunnys. or are they not good for them. thanks and happy fathers day everyone


----------



## chickenista

My bunny pen is right next to the strawberry patch. I threw all the tops from the berries I ate on the spot and all the oogie berries too.. they scarfed up the tops and the berries.


----------



## Pat Lamar

sandman said:


> just wondering cuz my parents got a bunch of strawberrys today and are just gonna throw the tops of them out(green part). just wondering if they are edible for bunnys. or are they not good for them. thanks and happy fathers day everyone


Well, if they aren't, nobody told "Buster," my yard bunny who wiped out 3 crops of strawberry plants with no ill effects, heheheh. Hubby finally gave up trying to grow strawberries 'cause he couldn't seem to make a rabbit-proof fence. That wily wabbit always managed to find a way into the strawberry patch!

Pat Lamar


----------



## MaggieJ

The tops off strawberries are okay for the buns *as long as they were not sprayed with anything.* If you are in doubt, please do not take the chance... for the bit of nutrition in the hulls, it is just not worthwhile. Strawberry leaves, stems and berries are all safe for rabbits. In fact the leaves are a good remedy for diarrhea as well as a good food.


----------



## Narshalla

Yes, they can, but only if they are not allergic to them. One of our rabbits, who, sadly, is now waiting for us on the Rainbow Bridge, got the runs every time she got strawberries, even the leaves alone.


----------



## sandman

thanks everyone. i got them from an organic growing place but im not to sure about it so ill pass. what about corn husks???


----------



## chickenista

Oh.. corn husks!! My buns throw me to the ground and rip corn husks from my arms!
I think that next to poplar, corn husks are their favorite food.


----------



## MaggieJ

sandman said:


> thanks everyone. i got them from an organic growing place but im not to sure about it so ill pass. what about corn husks???


If the place is truly organic, there should be no problem. The same concerns apply to corn husks... or, indeed, any purchased produce. Some things - carrots for instance - can simply be well washed, the same as you would do for your family. Difficult to wash strawberry hulls though.


----------



## Narshalla

sandman said:


> thanks everyone. i got them from an organic growing place but im not to sure about it so ill pass. what about corn husks???


Cor husks, corn silk, and corn cobs -- and I scrub carrots and peal them right into the bunnies' pen. The parts of celery we don't use. The inner, white part of bell peppers. Cantaloupe rinds. Watermelon rinds. Just about any vegetable or herb we use in the kitchen, as well as clover and dandelions from the yard, and rose petals, too . . . . 

As a treat, in very small amounts, raw nuts, like pumpkin seeds, peanuts, and pine nuts. Fruits in _very_ small amounts, because of the sugar . . . . 

Also, if you take the tops of carrots and put them in a pan of water, the tops will start to grow, which you can feed to the bunnies. This is especially good for the winter, when greens are not in our budget (for the rabbits, at least.)

Oh, and sprouts, too. Basically, if it is leftover food, it goes to the rabbits, the pigs (okay, our neighbor's pigs' food bucket, then they do the feeding, but we're getting part of the pigs!) or on the compost pile. If we had goats, they'd get a share, too.


----------

